# Aus Mensch mach Statue



## zirag (14. April 2005)

Hi Leute 
ich würde gerne aus einem Menschen (weiblich  ;-] ) eine Statue wie auf diesem Bild:





machen. Nagut ist ja eigentlich kein alls so großes Problem, ne textur zu suchen und die auf den nackten Körper zu setzen und die Feinheiten usw. 

Nur wie bekomme ich es hin schwarze Haare so umzuwandeln, dass es realistisch aussieht. Eine Statue hat ja keine echten Haare :suspekt: 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe 

mfg ZiRaG


PS: wo ich grad schonmal schreibe , wo ist denn die [IMG] Funktion geblieben ? wieso funktioniert die nicht mehr


----------



## Leola13 (14. April 2005)

Hai,


schau dir mal die Docma Nothilfe 0004  an.

Da geht es genau um dein Problem.

Ciao Stefan

Die gelben Streifen sind braun. ;-)


----------



## zirag (14. April 2005)

Ich finde da wird nicht * genau * mein Thema behandelt , es wird beschrieben , wie man eine Steintextur auf einen Menschen legt , wie oben beschrieben habe ich damit keine Probleme , ich wollte wissen, wie man die Haare realistisch in die Haare einer Statue umwandelt, und genau das wird bei Docma nicht behandelt  

Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort, vielleicht weiss ja noch einer Rat 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## knorck (14. April 2005)

Nimm dir das Pfadtool und zeichne (leicht übertrieben) die Haare nach. Mit "übertrieben" meine ich, dass du sie etwas dicker machst. Dazwischen lässt du etwas Platz.
Dann machst du an den Stellen Effekte -> Weichzeichner -> Durchschnitt und malst mit dem Abwedler und Nachbelichter Werkzeug die Haare einzelnen Haare sehr grob nach.
Achtung: kleiner Pinsel

Das ist jetzt vielleicht etwas umständlich ... aber mir fällt kein anderer Weg ein.

Stichwort: Experimentieren.


----------

